# June Hurricane Coaster Ride



## DonChristie (May 20, 2016)

This Month we are gonna ride downtown Waxhaw, NC on June 12. Dust off your vintage/antique/old Bicycle and come join us for a leisurely ride in and around Andrew Jacksons birthplace. Meet at Crossroads coffee house @ 112 N. Broome st., Waxhaw. Meet at 9 and leave at 10am. Try not to park at the coffee house, limited parking out front.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2016)

I'll see if I can scrounge up something to ride. See ya there! V/r Shawn


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2016)

Anyone else make it to the park yet. We're here.


----------



## Cory (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 5, 2016)

Ok Don you need to start promoting so we have a good showing in the big city of Waxhaw! Heidi and I will be there weather permitting. Speaking of weather looks to be a scorcher. May need to make another run of shirts as tank tops! Oh yea and long sleeve for the winter! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 7, 2016)

Sure Shawn, how about a nice vinyl banner as well! Ha! Yep, gonna be sunny and 95! Hot time in Waxhaw! We can hit my new place afterwards and hang out in the AC!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 7, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sure Shawn, how about a nice vinyl banner as well! Ha! Yep, gonna be sunny and 95! Hot time in Waxhaw! We can hit my new place afterwards and hang out in the AC!
> 
> View attachment 325517



Hey, good idea.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 7, 2016)

Gonna miss this one by a slender margin having to attend a meeting in Charlotte on Monday @4 
That's just too early to arrive from here.
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 7, 2016)

I was thinking of you Rob when I made that remark! Ha!
Chris, your meeting is the following Monday?
You realize Sunday is the day before Monday, right?


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2016)

We had a Hot and Sweet time in Waxhaw! Temps were near 100 and the crew was slim! Nonetheless, we managed to have a great time!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 12, 2016)

Had a great time with the riders that came out. A little steamy in the deep South today! I brought out my crusty '34 LaFrance camelback-a great rider. Don took us to the skate park where he showed off his trick riding skills while catching big air and pulling a tabletop and a can can--camera malfunctioned during these stunts--just have to take my word for it! Can't wait for July. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 12, 2016)

Real good guys, guess you were lacking people too as we were yesterday. That's way hot, it was 96 in St. Lou. Hope you guys didn't melt any tires with the hot pavement haha!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 12, 2016)

Dang Shawn, you missed my Can-can? Whatever! It was so hot I was expecting a blowout anytime! Even worse, the local micro-brewery was closed due to running out of Beer! What?


----------

